# Stirb langsam 5: Nur Rang 2 der Kino-Charts hinter Kokowääh 2



## Matthias Dammes (18. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb langsam 5: Nur Rang 2 der Kino-Charts hinter Kokowääh 2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb langsam 5: Nur Rang 2 der Kino-Charts hinter Kokowääh 2


----------



## Dyson (18. Februar 2013)

1, 2, 3 waren gut, 4 war schlecht, und 5 ist (vom Eindruck her) Actioneinheistbrei.

Prädestiniert um bei < entfernt > angeschaut zu werden...


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Wie dumm muss man sein, in einem offiziellen Forum ein Link zu einem illegalen Streamingangebot zu posten und noch groß rumzutönen, dass man den Film dort sieht?  

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber sonderlich klug war die Aktion nicht.

Was du in deinen eigenen vier Wänden machst, ist und bleibt deine Sache ... aber posaune das nicht in die Weltöffentlichkeit und schon garnicht in einem Forum eines dt. Magazins.


----------



## Dyson (18. Februar 2013)

Rabowke, lustig.
Wie bist du nur zu deinem Untertitel gekommen. 

Dank Stromberg Bonus (habe ich übrigens alle auf DVD, nicht dass das BKA noch mehr Gründe findet mir die Bude einzurennen...) will ich mal nicht so sein, und schlage lediglich vor folgenden Satz nochmal ganz behutsam zu lesen.

"Prädestiniert (Geeignet) um bei ... angeschaut zu werden"

Wenn geschehen, erläutere mir Dappschädel doch nochmal, wo genau die Posaune steht, die aussagt das ich diesen Film nun dort anschaue. Wir interpretieren doch nicht etwa?

Das legal/illegal Thema von der Seite lass ich jetzt mal außen vor, dir zuliebe.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2013)

*schmunzel*

Ganz schlechter Stil. Ob du nun mit deinen bescheidenen Zeilen suggeriert hast, den Film auf der Plattform anzusehen oder das als Hinweis bzgl. Qualität des Streifens zu verstehen war, ist mir im Grunde egal ... denn darum gings nicht.

Es ging darum, in einem öffentlichen Forum den Link zu so einer Seite zu setzen ... allein dafür hätte ich dich sperren können.

Hab ich nicht, also nimm es wie ein Mann und überleg bitte nochmal, ob es wirklich so klug ist, so ein Link hier zu posten ...


----------

